# Effects Module



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

BDM2 module used in Behinger gear. Uses the Coolaudio V1000 MEDSP chip. The unit is hardwired for 1 effect (small hall reverb, 1.5sec), all program inputs tied low on original:










Extract from main schematic, showing the V1000 chip, pins 5,6,7 & 8 are the program inputs. The complete schematic is shown below:









If you wish, you can modify the program inputs by connecting switches to the program inputs and toggling high or low, unleashing all 16 programmed effects as shown below:








Coolaudio V1000, programmed effects:


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The info is from the datasheet. But I'm a little confused. Is there some module that Behringer uses in multiple pedals?
Coolaudio, BTW, that makes the V1000, and many other useful chips, is either a Behringer subsidiary, or simply has a very good contract with them.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

The module that I have was used in some Bugera amp models. The top two schematics were extracted from the Bugera V22 system schematic I have not researched the complete line on it's application. They are hard-wired for one effect only, in this case.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Ah, okay, I get it. The Alesis Wavefront 3101 ( Alesis (Wavefront) chips - diyAudio ) served a similar function in a variety of amps. They could always be identified by the kind and series of effects available via a rotary switch on amps. I had sent the company an e-mail inquiry about purchasing one set of chips, and they sent me 3 free samples. I whipped up the board for it that someone had graciously drafted, but it sits on the pile of unfinished projects. Next year.

Although the V1000 itself, and support chips, are surface mount, there are plenty of adapters available that will allow one to use them within a thru-hole environment, for the avid DIY-er. Pretty inexpensive for what they offer, too. IC V1000


----------

